# TCR Advanced SL advice please!



## thess1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok guys in need of some help here....

Went to my LBS today to place the order for my 2013 TCR advanced SL 4, while looking at the inventory we realized there is a closeout on the 2011 TCR advanced SL 2 and would be roughly the same price. Looks to me that the major differences on this 2011 are the ISP, sram red components, and nicer DT Swiss wheelset. (also no internal cable routing on the 2011 which isnt a deal breaker for me) My question; has the frame changed enough since 2011 to justify sticking with the 2013? Which is the better deal here? Links below to both bikes, thanks a ton!

2011 tcr advanced sl 2
TCR Advanced SL 2 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

2013 tcr advanced sl 4
TCR Advanced SL 4 (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

From my understanding (I may be wrong, and I apologize in advance), I believe the 2013 frame is the same as the 2012 frame, which had been lightened and stiffened from the 2011 frame.
- The newer frame also has the newer steerer tube standard, which is arguably one of the stiffest standards around, judging from multiple reviews. (1.25" upper to 1.5" lower)
- Finally, the internal routing on the newer frame set helps keeps things cleaned up for both mechanical routing, and in case you want to upgrade to Di2/EPS later down the road.

That said, I see no reason as to how the 2011 frame would be a bad choice, even with the ISP, which many people tend to avoid. The frame still works well, the older Giant steerer tube standard (1.125" - 1.25") is still pretty good (I have a TCR Comp. 2 which uses that same standard, and it feels solid enough for me), the wheels look to die for, and even the older SRAM Red is still pretty good.

I hope I didn't sound like a Giant sales rep! But the 2011 sounds like a great deal to me. Make sure to stick around for multiple opinions though, as I'm not exactly the most experienced around, and may be missing something =]


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Kodiak pretty much summed it up.

I have a 2011 TCR Advanced SL and the differences between it and the 2013 are:

Steerer tube size

Internal cables on the 2013

Possibilty of accommodating electronic components on the 2013.

They're both made of the same T-800 carbon.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Did you decide yet?


----------



## thess1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ended up going with the 2013, quite happy with my purchase so far.


----------

